# Hay Hauling



## ehiudt (Sep 20, 2011)

Ability to haul whatever you need with any amount of trucks you need.

call:513.407.0824 email:[email protected]


----------



## captainkirkw (Sep 30, 2011)

I need a load of round bales hauled from stevensville montana to chino hills california , how much and when can you do it?

Thanks Kirk



ehiudt said:


> Ability to haul whatever you need with any amount of trucks you need.
> 
> call:513.407.0824 email:[email protected].com


----------

